

Google transparency reports back-modified modified by Google - comrade1
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/europeprivacy/

======
Gys
At the bottom of the page:

Note

This calendar view maps the number of times
[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/europepriv...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/europeprivacy/)
was crawled by the Wayback Machine, not how many times the site was actually
updated.

------
natch
What is this title saying?

~~~
tmikaeld
Google transparency reports have been modified and it's been modified by
Google.

Or so i guess...

